# So you want to be a plasterer...



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I talk with a 21 years old that don't know what to do with is life , he told me he want to do what i do in life because ( it look easy like he say ) 

< so you are ready to:
wake up at 4 am to be on the job at 5? Ready to do closet for the first 6 month until you learn the basic, work until the job is done, and many time on week ends, learn how to use stilts oh and remember you will fall one day , get heat with the cOntractor if there is a mistake , get cut many time with your trowel, once you will be good with trowel , will you invest 3500$ to buy automatic tool to do your jOb faster , and there is a learning curve with aut. Tools before fall in love with them you are gonna hate them . 


He decide to apply in a manufacture instead of doing the same thing i love doing in life ! Kids just don't wanna work anymore !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

It is a tough life we lead my friend!
Not cut out for everyone! I just got home and it's 9pm!
Sorry I didn't text you back, had bad reception where I was working!
Hence why I worked late, didn't want to go back again. Stayed late to get it done.

But ya! I hear ya bro. Long days, and not everyone's as hard working as you and me!
I mean, look at 2buck! :laughing:


----------

